
Uncertain, lazy, forgetful, & impatient: It’s what you want your code to be - mceachen
https://blog.photostructure.com/uncertain-lazy-forgetful-and-impatient/
======
mceachen
Author here.

After coding in Scala for a while, I brought a couple FP-isms with me to
TypeScript, including Option and lazy. A couple other battle-tested, small
classes and functions are also shared in this post.

I couldn't imagine working on a TypeScript codebase without these, and thought
I'd share.

------
dexwiz
Blue text on black background is really hard to read. Also use a dark theme
for code snippets to match the theme of the page.

~~~
mceachen
Thanks, I'll get that fixed.

